# Wemon Drivers



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I laughed so hard when I read this, and the call us stupid LMAO! :lol:

This morning on the interstate, 
I looked over to my left and there was a WOMAN
In a brand new Cadillac
Doing 65 MPH
With her fiace up to her 
rearview mirror! 
I looked away for a couple seconds
and when I looked back
she was halfway in my lane,
still working on that makeup.
As a man, I don't scare easily.
But she scared me so much;
I dropped my electric shaver, 
which knocked the donut out of my other hand.
In all the confusion
of trying to straighten out the car 
Using my knees agians the steering wheel,
It knocked my cell phone away from my ear, 
wich fell into the coffe between my legs,
Splashed, and BURNED
Big Jim and the Twins,
Ruined the darn phone, 
soaked my trousers, 
and disconnected an important call.
Stupid women drivers!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

See, he was able to stay in his own lane until the woman 'invaded' his space, then all hell broke loose. :mrgreen: Typical woman.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> See, he was able to stay in his own lane until the woman 'invaded' his space, then all hell broke loose. :mrgreen: Typical woman.


good point there pro. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro's right women do suck at driving. Once parking under an awning my wife ran right into a support pole. It wasn't like she just grazed it. Then she just laughed. :roll:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey now not all woman drivers are bad drivers!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just my wife. :lol: 

She only drove once...into a **** sign.

She says she wants to learn, but she's afraid of a manual and that's all we have. Our family's future is safer if she doesn't learn.


And I have to ask, girlsfishtoo...

Do you spell women (wemon) like demon on purpose?  Just playin.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope just one of those times when my fingers have a mind of their own, no matter where I tell them to go they just do whatever they want. I think I may have a serious problem. LMAO


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

> Big Jim and the Twins


 :lol: :lol:

Never heard that one before. I think I'll have to steal it as use it as my own. That's funny!


----------

